# where do you find toddler shoe laces?



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, i'm sure i could find them somewhere online, i just hate the idea of spending $$ on shipping for an item that costs maybe $2. someone got ds the cutest shoes from a thrift store except one is missing a shoe lace! they need to be about 24" long. i thought for sure target would have them, but the shortest size they had was 30". HELP!!!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I would just check stores as you are out and about- walgreens, grocery, etc. Or you could buy target laces, cut off and use super glue or no-fray to seal the ends.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

Believe it or not, I've been looking for toddler shoe laces for 2 years. My eldest daughter "fell in love" with the laces of her boots when she was about two years old. I was against it, but my partner thought it was funny and let her carry them around and play with them. The laces are long gone, but the boots (2 pair, actually) are totally cute (and hardly worn) and I want our younger daughter to wear them. I looked then and I'm looking now. I've found some that are black/white, but the boots are brown. Sigh. I'm going to blame velcro!


----------



## Christopher Frederick (Jun 5, 2015)

*Found toddler shoe laces*

I know this post is 5 years old, but I hope it might help parents in the future.

http://www.shoelacesexpress.com/cottonlaces.asp

offers laces as small as 14 inches. I have been searching for months for 18 or 21 inch laces.

These are toddler and baby size for sneakers with two sets of eyelets.


----------



## MonicaP1987 (Aug 6, 2015)

Amazon prime has a ton of options and with the Prime account you don't pay for shipping. Perhaps if you don't have your own prime account you can mooch from a friend??


----------

